
How PayPal Scaled to Billions of Transactions Daily Using Just 8VMs - yarapavan
http://highscalability.com/blog/2016/8/15/how-paypal-scaled-to-billions-of-transactions-daily-using-ju.html
======
yarapavan
Paypal Engineering post - [https://www.paypal-
engineering.com/2016/05/11/squbs-a-new-re...](https://www.paypal-
engineering.com/2016/05/11/squbs-a-new-reactive-way-for-paypal-to-build-
applications/)

Github project page -
[https://github.com/paypal/squbs](https://github.com/paypal/squbs)

